# Colonizers Elohim - Malakim and Nephilim



## historycisalpin (May 1, 2017)

Let us all remember the biblical story of Lot (Gen, chapters 18 and 19) which tells of the two Malachi who, as messengers of the Elohim - the alien who had made the covenant with the people of Israel and who commanded one of Struggling factions - go to him to warn him of the imminent destruction of Sodom and Gomorrah?

As I explained in the book, it was not angels, but of flesh and bone individuals who had a specific task: to warn Lot and to make a kind of curious review. The Bible tells Abraham that he asks Elohim not to proceed to the destruction of the cities but to save them in the name of the "righteous" who lived there and then begin a negotiation in which Elohim says he is available to not destroy the city if you are They will find 50 right, then 40, 30 etc ... until they even accept 10.

The "righteous" - contrary to what religious tradition has told - were not wise or morally inexplicable individuals, which would have been difficult to determine in a short time and with precision, but those who had joined the alliance with the Elohim And who had on their bodies the physical proof of the covenant's acceptance: the circumcision of the foreskin.

  Counting the righteous meant counting the circumcision, counting the internal allies, and no coincidence that the inhabitants of the city tried to sodomize the two malakim sent by Elohim, almost as if to say, "Have you come to control our sexual apparatus? Well, come here that we do see you. "

The whole thing then ends up as I described in the book: no spiritual angels, no transcendent god ... only a power struggle between various contenders who were playing control of the land south of the Dead Sea.

Circumcision was an act of paramount hygienic value and was already practiced by the Madianites, a people to which the future wife of Moses (Zippora = spit) belonged, the daughter of Jetro / Reuel (= El's friend) who was the governor / priest of a party Sinai and present Arabia on behalf of that Elohim, who will then conclude the covenant of covenant with Moses.

Circumcision, suggested by Elohim for health reasons, also became a sign of adherence to the covenant and therefore belonging to the ranks of the followers of Moses' Elohim.

In the early centuries after Christ many fathers of the church made no scruple in writing that in the assemblies women had to wear the veil because the "angels" (the Malakim) who were present, were sexually excited to see the hair of young girls.

He pointed out that the same "curiosity" was taken by the scholar Luigi Moraldi (expert on the Dead Sea rolls): in the code known as the Damascus Paper, it is said that women wore veils at assemblies not to sexually excite the " Angels "(the Malakim) who presided over the encounters.

By Mauro Biglino

Sources:

Angeli e sodomia | Mauro Biglino
Nuova riflessione di Mauro Biglino | Mauro Biglino

Personal Conclusion:

The Malakim were alien messengers at the service of the Elohim (the highest alien commanders able) who regularly attended the assemblies of humans, while the Nephilim were the fruit of the union between Malakim and Terrestrial Women still present on Earth .
The hierarchy of "divine" beings in the Jewish Torah was originally primarily military / political, sacralization and divinization occurred at a later stage.

*For this reason, the woman must bear a sign of dependence on her head, REASONABLE of angels. First letter to the Corinthians chapter 11.*

As Biglino says, "by reason, it means CAUSE of Malakim ", not for respect for god, but because of the angels the women had to cover.


"When the men began to multiply on the earth and their daughters were born, the sons of God saw that the daughters of men were beautiful and they took them to wives of their choice.
3And the Lord said, My soul shall not be in man: for he is flesh, and his life shall be for a hundred and twenty years. 4Where were the giants at that time - and even later - when the sons of God joined the daughters of men and they gave birth to their children: these are the heroes of antiquity, famous men. "

(Genesis 6: 1-8, CEI version 2008)

The Nephilim were the sons of the alien colonizers Elohim, who united with the daughters of the landlords. From these unions the semidis were born, that is, half the aliens and half the human.

Different aspects physicist /anthropological, equate to different character and ideological aspects..

Different heightsf are equivalent to a hierarchical-authoritarian system..


----------



## Indeependent (May 1, 2017)

Smoke much?


----------



## historycisalpin (May 1, 2017)

First of all I do not dare, and then believe in colonizing aliens is a bit like believing the fairy-tale of "God" "monotheistic.

There is no creation in the Bible, no ""God"" exists.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2017)

historycisalpin said:


> First of all I do not dare, and then believe in colonizing aliens is a bit like believing the fairy-tale of "God" "monotheistic.
> 
> There is no creation in the Bible, no ""God"" exists.


When was the last time you had your Risperdal refilled?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 1, 2017)




----------



## historycisalpin (May 1, 2017)

Troll a go go..!!

Most likely for you it is impossible to argue seriously.


----------

